# More wood rim repair.....



## bricycle (Jan 23, 2016)

Ok, damage was done to both sides of rim while hitting a curb???
One side got glued only (no missing pieces), other side missing about 9-10" of edge bead...what to do?
Make new bead of course!
Obtain a section of clincher rim, cut needed size, run thru table saw to get bead only.
Cut out and trim damaged wheel to fit new section.
Wood glue into place & clamp securely.
rough out with coarse file, smooth, and touch-up missed glued areas.
More filing/sanding......Done! Good as new!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 23, 2016)

rest of pics....


----------



## filmonger (Jan 23, 2016)

Niiiccceeeeee!


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 24, 2016)

Great work to save a rim! Rewarding also.....


----------



## mike j (Feb 10, 2016)

Don't know how I missed this one. Great idea & save, Brian. Those wood rims for clinchers aren't that common to begin with.


----------

